# Jig building components - where do you buy?



## Monkey Mark (30 Jul 2015)

I know some on here like to make their own jigs, so wondered, where do you usually buy components such as Star knobs, thumb wheels, t nuts, threaded inserts, t-track etc. 
Some parts can be bought from any hardware outlet, but others I've found to be harder to find especially if a certain amount or size is required. 

So where do you usually shop? Found anywhere that's sells hard to find parts?


----------



## Woodmonkey (30 Jul 2015)

Rutlands do kits.


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Jul 2015)

T-track is sold by Axi, Rutlands, Peter Sefton.
American-style T-bolts, Axi and Rutlands. Not sure about PS, probably, he does a lot of Incra stuff.
I sell 27mm start knobs, M6 nylons bolts and M6 flange bolts. The flange bolts are14mm across, so you need a few strokes with a file if you want them to run in1/2" T-track. Of course, if you are routing your own slot, that doesn't matter.

I've never seen the US-style hardware in any of the sheds; I think whatever you want you will probably have to buy it mail order. There is choice, but it is limited. I recently looked into buying T-track from China. The unit cost was OK at first sight, but by the time I'd have got it over here I may as well just have bought it retail in the UK. Either I had to have a min of 700 units (OK price but I'd still be selling them when I am 90) or I could buy just 100, in which case the unit price tripled.


----------



## yorkshirepudding (31 Jul 2015)

I am fortunate in having an "old fashioned" hardware store nearby. They have anything you could wish for to make jigs and even sell them in singles if required. The other day I bought 12 nylon washers, 12 screw caps and 2mtr 6mm dowelling. Cost? £1:20. I'm sure such shops exist elsewhere, it's a matter of seeking them out and using them to ensure their survival.


----------



## mseries (31 Jul 2015)

yorkshirepudding":2x56oqgn said:


> I am fortunate in having an "old fashioned" hardware store nearby. They have anything you could wish for to make jigs and even sell them in singles if required. The other day I bought 12 nylon washers, 12 screw caps and 2mtr 6mm dowelling. Cost? £1:20. I'm sure such shops exist elsewhere, it's a matter of seeking them out and using them to ensure their survival.



where is this place ?


----------



## yorkshirepudding (31 Jul 2015)

Hi mseries. George Spence, 105 Wellington Rd, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS12 1DX, next door to MB Motors. An Aladin's cave. You may need to ask for help locating some of the small items but the staff are really helpful.


----------



## mseries (31 Jul 2015)

Excellent, thanks yorkshirepudding, it's my side of the city too


----------



## marcros (31 Jul 2015)

yorkshirepudding":hogkrqus said:


> I am fortunate in having an "old fashioned" hardware store nearby. They have anything you could wish for to make jigs and even sell them in singles if required. The other day I bought 12 nylon washers, 12 screw caps and 2mtr 6mm dowelling. Cost? £1:20. I'm sure such shops exist elsewhere, it's a matter of seeking them out and using them to ensure their survival.



Could you share the name and location of this place?


----------



## Peter Sefton (31 Jul 2015)

We do stock a WoodRiver 1/4" x 20 Jig Hardware Kit which has 150 piece's in it, burt you find the bits you need locally.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Newbie_Neil (31 Jul 2015)

You could try WDS as they seem to have everything that you could require for jigs.


----------



## Monkey Mark (31 Jul 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestion, all now bookmarked.


Newbie_Neil":788p40nm said:


> You could try WDS as they seem to have everything that you could require for jigs.


Never heard of these but I could loose hours looking through their site, fantastic! Not checked prices but their range is huge.


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Jul 2015)

I just looked at WDS for one particular toggle clamp, just out of curiosity. £77 to £83 each. I have no idea what makes them so special.
S


----------



## yorkshirepudding (31 Jul 2015)

Marcos:

George Spence
105 Wellington Rd, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS12 1DX


----------



## Wizard9999 (3 Aug 2015)

Monkey Mark":1x2oj36f said:


> Thanks for all the suggestion, all now bookmarked.
> 
> 
> Newbie_Neil":1x2oj36f said:
> ...



+1 Thanks Neil, you just cost me 45 minutes of my life, :lol: , I fear more time will be lost to looking at the catalogue!


----------



## Monkey Mark (3 Aug 2015)

Wizard9999":2ms9y9mq said:


> Monkey Mark":2ms9y9mq said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the suggestion, all now bookmarked.
> ...


Yes, I ordered one too. I'll soon need a separate shelf just for catalogues.


----------



## kohn171 (9 Aug 2015)

Monkey Mark":2uebbe9o said:


> I know some on here like to make their own jigs, so wondered, where do you usually buy components such as Star knobs, thumb wheels, t nuts, threaded inserts, t-track etc.
> Some parts can be bought from any hardware outlet, but others I've found to be harder to find especially if a certain amount or size is required.
> 
> So where do you usually shop? Found anywhere that's sells hard to find parts?


Hardware kits and or individual components are readily available, it is the T track that is the sticking point, at least the variations in their dimensions. Because of that I have taken the path of least resistance and have opted to make my own T track, either by using a router bit, or by laminating a 1/4" ply or hardboard, on a 1/2" ply with a routed channel and then cutting a slot in the 1/4 material. The resulting T-track always works with the T-bolts or hex head bolts used.


----------



## woodenstx (10 Aug 2015)

For hammer in nuts, screwfix or toolstation are "reasonable" value.
For other inserts, my boos and I have purchased random bits from http://www.theinsertcompany.com/index.php (useful for other stuff too)
This seems a possible for thumb screws/wheels http://www.accuscrews.co.uk/130-thumb-screws


----------



## Eric The Viking (14 Aug 2015)

woodenstuart":1xd5wwcm said:


> For hammer in nuts, screwfix or toolstation are "reasonable" value.
> For other inserts, my boos and I have purchased random bits from http://www.theinsertcompany.com/index.php (useful for other stuff too)
> This seems a possible for thumb screws/wheels http://www.accuscrews.co.uk/130-thumb-screws


Thanks for those links - they look really useful, and pleased to see a min. order qty. of "1" where I was expecting "100".

In particular, the frame bolts have a big area under the head and would work well for T-track (filed to shape). The might even be better than the "proper" ones.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Aug 2015)

Wizard9999":3pygwk2v said:


> Monkey Mark":3pygwk2v said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the suggestion, all now bookmarked.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

